# Shrimp - good protein source or not?



## jamie1888 (Mar 23, 2007)

I LOVE shrimp! Are they a good source of lean protein? They are fat free, low cal and high protein! But, I don't really see a lot of peope incorporating shrimp into their diets; why is that? Too much cholesterol? Not enough calories? Too expensive????


----------



## assassin (Mar 23, 2007)

one of the best sources of protein....


----------



## danny81 (Mar 23, 2007)

problem i heard of is that they eat al the shit off the bottom of the ocean and then when you eat them the shit goes in you.


----------



## jamie1888 (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, I'm going to believe that the shrimp that happen to end up on MY plate are the snobs of the sea and only eat the best shit off the bottom of the ocean!! :bounce: 

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## Spud (Mar 23, 2007)

Shrimp, like alll shellfish, is high in cholesterol.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 23, 2007)

danny81 said:


> problem i heard of is that they eat al the shit off the bottom of the ocean and then when you eat them the shit goes in you.



huh?


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 23, 2007)

danny81 said:


> problem i heard of is that they eat al the shit off the bottom of the ocean and then when you eat them the shit goes in you.



Wonder what they think of mud cat.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 24, 2007)

Spud said:


> Shrimp, like alll shellfish, is high in cholesterol.



Dietary Cholesterol has not been show to have effect on blood cholesterol.  The only time I would be concerned is if you were genetically predisposed.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 24, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Dietary Cholesterol has not been show to have effect on blood cholesterol.  The only time I would be concerned is if you were genetically predisposed.



So munching away on shrimp is completely A.O.K?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 24, 2007)

danny81 said:


> problem i heard of is that they eat al the shit off the bottom of the ocean and then when you eat them the shit goes in you.



It's a little known fact that shrimp are the only creatures that poop.


I had 3/4 pounds of shrimp last night.  Marinated in garlic powder, cayenne pepper, paprika, black pepper, lemon juice and lime juice, threw them on the grill, and served 'em up with some jasmine rice.  And beer.


----------



## Spud (Mar 24, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Dietary Cholesterol has not been show to have effect on blood cholesterol.  The only time I would be concerned is if you were genetically predisposed.



Wooo! Shrimp feast, here I come!


----------



## assassin (Mar 24, 2007)

i love shrimps i could eat shrips only for a couple of years and never get bored .. fish is one of the best sources of protein if not the best at all.


----------



## Phred (Mar 24, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> It's a little known fact that shrimp are the only creatures that poop.
> 
> 
> I had 3/4 pounds of shrimp last night.  Marinated in garlic powder, cayenne pepper, paprika, black pepper, lemon juice and lime juice, threw them on the grill, and served 'em up with some jasmine rice.  And beer.


I had shrimp the other nite via pouch cooking; put 1/4 ramen noodle, 6-8 jumbo shrimp, dried mushrooms, onions, little soy sauce, some red pepper and 1 cup veggie stock in aluminum foil (corners folded up into a cone shape to create a leak proof pouch) - cooked for 15 min in the oven at 400.  good stuff.


----------



## LoadedBats (Mar 24, 2007)

jamie1888 said:


> I LOVE shrimp! Are they a good source of lean protein? They are fat free, low cal and high protein! But, I don't really see a lot of peope incorporating shrimp into their diets; why is that? Too much cholesterol? Not enough calories? *Too expensive????*



I think that's the main reason you don't hear people saying they incorperate it often, buying a few pounds of steamed shrimp isn't exactly as cheap as chicken, eggs or ground beef.  Not to mention, you have to take the time to peel them and so on....so eating em for lunch or a quick meal is usually out.  But, eitherway, I love em too, and usually indulge on them on weekends or whenever they're on a seafood buffet!  mmmmmmmm....beer and shrimp....


----------



## danny81 (Mar 24, 2007)

shrimp eat garbage off the ground.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 24, 2007)

P-funk said:


> huh?






So if shrimp is high in protein, how much is there in one shrimp would you say?

Good topic.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 24, 2007)

example. why dont people eat vultures? because theey are scavengers.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 25, 2007)

People eat pigs

People eat Mussels, Oysters

People eat Catfish.

I don't see your point.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 25, 2007)

exactly oysters and mussles are also scavengers. they eat other dead fish off the ground and other bad stuff. i personally love shrimp, clams, and mussles. I wish i could eat them all the time.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 25, 2007)

danny81 said:


> example. why dont people eat vultures? because theey are scavengers.



Probably because vultures aren't very tasty.

Now take some shrimp, whole grain pasta, olive oil, balsamic vinager, tomato, onion, and black olives and toss it together... Yummy! Much better tasting than a vulture.


----------



## Spud (Mar 25, 2007)

danny81 said:


> example. why dont people eat vultures? because theey are scavengers.



Becuase it's hard to catch vultures... it's not like you can put a giant net up in Africa and catch them.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 25, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> It's a little known fact that shrimp are the only creatures that poop.
> 
> 
> I had 3/4 pounds of shrimp last night. Marinated in garlic powder, cayenne pepper, paprika, black pepper, lemon juice and lime juice, threw them on the grill, and served 'em up with some jasmine rice. And beer.


 
That's what I'm talkin about


----------



## danny81 (Mar 25, 2007)

Im not saying i dont like shrimp. it is my favorite food by far. its just that because they are scavengers it is bad for you.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2007)

danny81 said:


> Im not saying i dont like shrimp. it is my favorite food by far. its just that because they are scavengers it is bad for you.



huh?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 25, 2007)

P-funk said:


> huh?


 
Do you really not understand what he is trying to say  ?


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 25, 2007)

I think he does, but hes waiting for the punchline.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Do you really not understand what he is trying to say  ?



I know what he is saying.  I am waiting for him to give us some actual prove of his observation.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 25, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I know what he is saying.  I am waiting for him to give us some actual prove of his observation.



Exactly. There was a whole thread dedicated to just that topic and he still didn't post any valid information about it.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 25, 2007)

are you serious, i gace tons of valid information. they eat what ever they can. now if you think about it do fish stores sell fish that they found dead on the bottom of the ocean? no. that is because it could be poisoned or have some sort of sickness in it. now when the shrimp eats it it is in its body so when  you eat the shrimp you get all the garbage from the other fish.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2007)

post the information you are getting this from.

Fish stores sell what ever the fuck they get distrubuted.  How the hell do you know if the fishermen caught it dead or not?  Usually they are out on a boat doing a huge sweep of the ocean with a net.  They catch what the catch and they send it off to be sold.

Chickens are raised in over-populated coops where they walk around and shit all over eachother.  We buy it and eat (unless you are getting free-range).


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 25, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Chickens are raised in over-populated coops where they walk around and shit all over eachother.


----------



## jamie1888 (Mar 25, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> So if shrimp is high in protein, how much is there in one shrimp would you say?
> 
> Good topic.



AKIRA - 
I keep a bag of frozen shrimp in the freezer at all times...
from Costco, cooked, tail off, salt added.. they aren't huge, but not tiny either (50 - 70) per pound

serving size = 3oz (about 11 shrimp)
Calories = 70
Fat = 0
Sodium = 250mg
Carbs = 0
Dietary Fiber = 1g
Sugars = 0
Protein = 17g

I'm glad you asked about the protein content; I didn't realize that there was salt added to these! I'll have to start buying them fresh and freeze them myself!


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 26, 2007)

I made a salad over the weekend with romaine and a cup of shrimp. It was glorious.


Free range chicken....Bill Engvall was on Comedy Central talking about them in his bit last night. Funny stuff.


----------



## jimsgtx (Apr 1, 2007)

For a long time, shrimp's cholesterol content gave it a bad reputation. But that was before scientists learned that cholesterol in food doesn't raise blood cholesterol levels nearly as much as saturated fats and trans fatty acids do. And shrimp, in particular, has proven to be innocuous: A study at Rockefeller University in New York found that consuming 300 grams of shrimp per day--the equivalent of about 55 shrimp--did not adversely raise cholesterol levels in people who had normal cholesterol. "Shrimp is no longer viewed as a villain because it has very little fat, and what fat it does have is of the unsaturated and omega-3 fatty acid variety, which help with rheumatoid arthritis and other forms of inflammation," says Diekman. Plus, it's a great source of protein and low in calories--there are 14 grams of protein and only 66 calories in a dozen large steamed shrimp.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 1, 2007)

_Shrimps are great but do you want to talk about bread? 

It is great, fun and entertaining. Open chat. _


----------



## DOMS (Apr 2, 2007)

Vieope said:


> _Shrimps are great but do you want to talk about bread?
> 
> It is great, fun and entertaining. Open chat. _



This shit isn't funny anymore.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 2, 2007)

On a related note, I don't eat shrimp anymore.  It's the only food that I won't eat due to ethical reasons.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> On a related note, I don't eat shrimp anymore.  It's the only food that I won't eat due to ethical reasons.



HUH??


----------



## DOMS (Apr 2, 2007)

dg806 said:


> HUH??



Shrimp trawlers kill 9 pounds of sea life (and throw it back into the sea) for every pound of shrimp they catch.  They also use weights on the bottom of their nets that destroy the coral that it passes over.  Some of which may have taken over 200 years to grow.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Shrimp trawlers kill 9 pounds of sea life (and throw it back into the sea) for every pound of shrimp they catch. They also use weights on the bottom of their nets that destroy the coral that it passes over. Some of which may have taken over 200 years to grow.


 
Interesting  ...what types of sea life to they kill? Can scientists do anything legally to curb what's happening to the coral?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 2, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Interesting  ...what types of sea life to they kill? Can scientists do anything legally to curb what's happening to the coral?



All kinds of sea life.  It's estimated that the loss of sea life (just from shrimp trawlers) is in the hundreds of millions of tones each year.

So far, theses not much that can be done to stop it.

If you use bittorrent, download this movie.  It's not a feel good movie...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 2, 2007)

Before I download it: is it really twisted and disturbing? Or is it like a Discovery Channel type deal?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 2, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Before I download it: is it really twisted and disturbing? Or is it like a Discovery Channel type deal?



It's from the BBC.  It's not twisted, just sad.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks. I'll check it out tomorrow. I got a porn torrent (thanks LittleWing) going right now and my computer is already slowed down.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It's from the BBC.  It's not twisted, just sad.


I use to be a vegetarian for several years in my early 20's after reading all sorts of these things for a paper I had to write in school.  I use to cry and it would break my heart.  Then I became anemic and realized my diet had to change.  I can't read stories like this anymore (I didn't read it) because I could easily switch back to being a vegetarian in a heartbeat if I do.  So now the best thing for me is to always buy organic and humane foods.  At least I feel a little better about my conscious.  I just have to remember that we are omnivorous, and we are suppose to eat meat, seafood and eggs.  

That being said, shrimp is one of my favorites so I know for SURE, I can't read this


----------



## DOMS (Apr 2, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I use to be a vegetarian for several years in my early 20's after reading all sorts of these things for a paper I had to write in school.  I use to cry and it would break my heart.  Then I became anemic and realized my diet had to change.  I can't read stories like this anymore (I didn't read it) because I could easily switch back to being a vegetarian in a heartbeat if I do.  So now the best thing for me is to always buy organic and humane foods.  At least I feel a little better about my conscious.  I just have to remember that we are omnivorous, and we are suppose to eat meat, seafood and eggs.
> 
> That being said, shrimp is one of my favorites so I know for SURE, I can't read this





I don't mind that animals are raised (or hunted) and then killed for food.  Like you said, it's what we are and what we do.

It's the sheer amount of senseless _waste_ that has made me stop eating shrimp.

And trust me, you don't want to watch that film.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 2, 2007)

Shrimp is the fruit of the sea.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 2, 2007)

i like shrimping


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 3, 2007)

You can barbecue it, boil it, broil it, bake it, saute it. There, uh, shrimp kabobs, shrimp creole... shrimp gumbo, panfried, deep fried, stir fried.


----------



## Mista (Apr 3, 2007)

There's pineapple shrimp, lemon shrimp, coconut shrimp, pepper shrimp, shrimp soup, shrimp stew, shrimp salad, shrimp and potatoes, shrimp burger, shrimp sandwich. That- that's about it


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Mista (Apr 3, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


>


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 3, 2007)

DOMS - have you ever seen the movie Endless Summer II? I caught it the other day on the Indie channel. It's a documentary that surrounds two surfers going all around the world in search of the best spots (Alaska, Austrailia, Java, South Africa, ect.). I've never surfed, so that aspect is unimportant if you don't. But the scenery, wildlife, different cultures, geology and so on all make it worth it. If you appreciate nature it's pretty excellent. It's from 1994. There is an original from the 60's, but from what I've heard, this one is far superior. Check it out.


----------

